# Where to install keel roller ?



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 21, 2013)

I need to replace my keel roller, and was wondering where the best spot would be to install it. I have a 16' flat bottom jon boat with 4.5' bunks, and a carpeted 2X4 near the front(perpendicular to trailer frame) that the boat sits on. Is it best to put it about 1/2 way between the 2X4 and rear bunks? Thanks.


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 22, 2013)

Where is it now?

I think your bunks are too short. I have 9' bunks for a 14' boat. I have a keel roller that is 1/2 way between the front of the bunks and the bow stop, which is a vertical 2x4 which runs from port to starboard.


----------



## Ernest T. Bass (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks. It's always been about 1/2 way between bow stop/rest and bunks. Due to the design of the trailer, if I put bunks on longer than 4' they will be unsupported.


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 23, 2013)

We can get a real debate going when I say that bunks can extend forward and to the real of cross members. Using a 2x6 ripped down to 5" I went 18" to the rear and 12" to the front. Only time will tell if I made the right choices.


----------

